# New to IBS and this site



## Praying4courage (Jul 20, 2007)

Hello everyone,I would just like to take a moment to introduce myself before I jump in and start posting. I'm a 22/f college student starting my second year of undergrad studying psychology and sociology. Since the end of May/beginning of June I started having pain in my lower abdomen/pelvic relgion, changes in my bowels, and a lot of nausea. I had a laparoscopy in July as it was originally thought that I might have endometriosis. But none of that was found during the surgery. So then I was sent to a GI doc. Today I had a colonoscopy and was tentatively diagnosed with IBS (alternating between C and D) pending the outcome of some biopsies (that is to say if the biopsies don't show any ulcerative colitis which we don't think they will then we will have confirmed the diagnosis of IBS). So I am just curious what has worked best for you all in getting your IBS under control? Does diet help? What about meds? If so which meds have worked best for you? Can you recommond any good books or websites to me? Thanks,Shana


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

There are lots and lots of useful books out there for ibs- have a look round the forums and see if there is anything there that grabs your interest, same for general info about IBS and IBD.I hope you manage to get some answers, and that it is nothing more serious than IBS!


----------



## Wingless Cherub (Jul 22, 2007)

Haha, I am also a 22 female that was recently diagnosised with IBS (gratuating this semester with my psych degree). THe main thing that has helped me is to REALLY pay attention to my body- how it feels after I eat something, do something, if I am in pain, if I am dehydrated, etc.I hope that you find all the answers to all the questions- if you do please share


----------



## SpyderDan (Aug 5, 2007)

I'm new to IBS and the forum too. I haven't actually been diagnosed yet, but my doctor thinks it's likely that. It's been very frustrating so far.


----------



## Brittney81888 (Aug 9, 2007)

Hello. I'm still new to the site too. I joined yesterday. I'm 18, not attending college b/c I can't handle class rooms or theatres or malls or church. But yet I work at Disney World







Anyways, I've been on Lotronex but stop taking that b/c of getting too constipated. And the doctor I have now says I should have never been on it b/c it can be too dangerous, also only certain doctors can prescribe it. Right now I'm taking Hyoscomine, you can take it every 2-4 hours as needed or say if your going out for dinner, you take it like 20 min. b4 you eat if you think you might have problems. My doctor is trying to figure out what else to do because I go through it WAY to fast. I actually just read a blog on here that someone posted called "I found a cure accidently" or something like that, that might be helpful for you too. Good Luck


----------



## Brittney81888 (Aug 9, 2007)

The blog was actually called "I had an accidental cure" and it was from tammyb1964


----------



## vikitty (Aug 8, 2007)

Me too! There seem to be a lot of 22/f/IBS people around. Even spookier is that mine started end of May, too - for a second I thought I was reading my own post!Anyway, welcome, Shana! Everyone here is really helpful and there's so much information here about anything you could ever want to know (and some stuff you wish you didn't!).







As another newbie, I had many of the same questions as you.


----------

